# dbol on work out days only



## turbogreek (Jun 15, 2012)

anybody try this? you think it would be beneficial? like an hour before my workout? what do you guys think?


----------



## Supervette101 (Jun 15, 2012)

I think dbol a few hours before work out is a good thing, you can def feel the strength increase (will work in a pinch before sex too.. LOL) . But that also depends on your dose and an if your splitting them up thru out the day. I don't think taking it just on days you work out is good as it might not be good for blood levels.


----------



## darebear7 (Jun 15, 2012)

for consistent blood levels split it up for 2 dosages a day 1 in the a.m. and 1 in the p.m. even on your off days you should still be on it


----------



## turbogreek (Jun 16, 2012)

thank guys. i've taken dbol many times and just finished off 5 weeks at 25mg/day dont really wanna stop tho  love the pumps just didnt wanna continue. figured it would be a nice pre workout tho.


----------



## Supervette101 (Jun 16, 2012)

If you wanna try something even better pre workout. Next cycle incorporate TNE into the cycle on gym days. 1-2 hrs before hand (find you own sweet spot)


----------



## turbogreek (Jun 16, 2012)

Supervette101 said:


> If you wanna try something even better pre workout. Next cycle incorporate TNE into the cycle on gym days. 1-2 hrs before hand (find you own sweet spot)



dont know enough about TNE. gotta look into it


----------



## jessequattrone (Jun 16, 2012)

i agree- test suspension is amazing (TNE is the same)
i do 75-100mg 2 hours before the gym and i could stay in there all day! PRs all the time, stuff is great

though i think dbol could work pwo as well, or M1T for an oral... ive herd many people using m1t for this purpose and having great success, while on a cycle with other long acting compounds.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dianabol on workout days only is not a good idea because it will shut down your HPTA.  Also any oral over long peroids will be hard on the body.   If you are running a cycle currently and using Testosterone or are on HRT then you could get away with using Dbol every now and then before a workout with little issues.   Not worth if you are trying to prolong a cycle or bridge.   TNE is different than Test suspension because one is in an oil solution (TNE aka testosterone no ester) and one is in a water suspension ( Testosterone Suspension)  They both produce similar results though and can produce amazing increases in strength.  If you take either of these once or twice a day you will explode with quick mass and strength gains.   Another AAS that is great preworkout is Halotestin.  Halotestin will increase strength and aggression but can be quite toxic to the liver.   I would run it in short cycles no longer than 4 wks.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Jun 17, 2012)

turbogreek said:


> anybody try this? you think it would be beneficial? like an hour before my workout? what do you guys think?


Yes I have done this with several different oral AAS and even TNE. What you are talking about is what's known as the "pulse method". Providing of course this is the only aas you are running?

You should just google pulse to read up on it, you'll find a few of my old log on it I'm sure even but I'll give you a brief description below:

Basically you will run your dbol at a higher dose than normal taking the bulk or all of the dose preWO just 3 days per week with an AI on the other 4 days out of the week. Using the weekend as a time to bounce back.

I have done it with SD, Epi, and Dbol.....dbol having a much shorter half life makes it a good option as there is less chance of shutdown and that is the goal here!

Here's an example:

Monday: 50mgs dbol preWO

Tuesday: 20mgs nolva/ 300mgs E-Control Rx... (I like e control myself because it's 6-oxo which is extremely mild as an AI but works well to boost test but you can use any otc or research AI you would like depending on your goals)

Wednesday: 50mgs dbol preWO

Thursday: 20mgs nova (your AI)

Friday: 50mgs dbol Pre WO

Sat/sunday: 20mgs nolva/ AI


You can work any BP obviously on days you don't dose, if so I would dose on the lagging body parts if you set up your split that way though most will find a simple three day split most convenient.

Hope that answers most all of your questions lol...if not google it!! There's is a TON on it. Less gains but less sides and minimal shutdown are the focuses of this type of layout.

Enjoy


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 17, 2012)

25mg too low for me but yea only on workout days is a real bad idea just go get yourself a good pre work out some out there give me better pumps than dbol it's just the dbol makes me strong as a mofo


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 17, 2012)

No way bro, I don't believe any supplement gives you better pumps than dbol, not even close


----------



## Jb1988 (Jun 17, 2012)

I've done a tne/dbol mix before an hour before workout. Shits good


----------



## turbogreek (Jun 18, 2012)

FYI... i am currently in my cycle. it's the first time ive gone low dosages for long period of time. kickstarted with low dose dbol (25mg/day) and didnt wanna stop lol


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Jun 18, 2012)

no source posting sally. please read the rules or you will be asked to leave


----------



## jacked187 (Jun 18, 2012)

i take it at least 2 hours before i lift.i feel it the most in that window of time .


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you to whatever mod got that post outta here that quickly!! Good lookin out men


----------

